# No network connectivity in Apps



## bug_nuts (Jul 30, 2011)

After updating to alpha2, I have been having a weird issue.... I can not get network connectivity within apps,
Gmail doesn't refresh, market says no network, twitter doesn't refresh, etc
The odd thing is that i can use browsers, stock, firefox, and dolphin!
So i know its connected to the network... and works to some degree

I did everything in the wifi FAQ, set to never, toggled mobile data

any thoughts?


----------



## Canary2323 (Jun 11, 2011)

Same thing happened to me, I rebooted into webos and rebooted back. I don't know why it worked but it did.


----------



## bug_nuts (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks that fixed it for me too!


----------



## stilgar27 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've had the same problem off and on over the past 2 days, I think it has to do with the apps' permissions. Check under Dev Tools -> Show Permissions -> view network state (I believe). When my google and amazon market were not working they were not showing up there, and they returned when the problem was fixed.

As for fixing it... I just ran fix permissions in every form I could find it. From clockwork mod, to rom manager, to the fix permissions app and finally just through the command line. I have no idea what actually fixed it but it was definitely not booting into webOs, as I have not done that since CM7 TP was released. I will however try that when if/when it happens again.

Good to know I'm not the only one out here with this problem.


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

i just had this exact issue for the first time. My wifi signal strength turned white and I could access the network with only a small handful of apps. I tried fix permissions in Rom Manager and rebooted, no change. Tried fix permissions in ClockworkMOD, no change. Rebooted into WebOS and back to Cyanogen and it fixed it straight away.

At least the fix is simple and reliable, just hope we can track down the cause.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

This sounds like the issue where the system date in CM7 gets borked and it thinks it is 1970. If it happens again, go to Settings>Date and Time and confirm your date is correct...if it isn't, you can update it. Rebooting might have the same effect.


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll check that next time too, I did the webos trick and it worked fine after.


----------



## Gatorguy (Jun 10, 2011)

Redflea said:


> This sounds like the issue where the system date in CM7 gets borked and it thinks it is 1970. If it happens again, go to Settings>Date and Time and confirm your date is correct...if it isn't, you can update it. Rebooting might have the same effect.


+1 for this. It happened to me several days ago and somehow I figured out the date error on my own. I was wondering WTF caused the date to change. Hmmm

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## worm9111 (Oct 18, 2011)

Happened to me today. Hope they find out what is causing this.


----------

